# Golden Algae Eaters - Advice Please



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Today my husband picked out 4 golden algae eaters. The sign on the tank indicated they were a community fish. Little did we know they were the albino version of SAE. After we returned home I Googled them...

As I'm sure many of you already know, they become aggressive as they get older and loose interest in eating algae







Further, they'll grow to 10"! We wanted to limit the community to small fish, no larger than 2.5" at most.

Does anyone have first hand experience? Advice? Can we return them when they get older? I know there are many on this forum that keep SAE. What do you do when they grow up?

BTW, they'll going into a 90 gallon heavily planted tank with tetras, rasboras, tiger snails and Amano shrimp.

**MY** blunder of the day? Four cute little Bumblebee gobie. Newbie mistank right? "Oooo, they're so cute!" Oooo, I'm such an idiot!

BTW, I had intended to purchase the Galaxy Rasora but little did I know they were under a different name and they were so small, I couldn't visually identify them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh do they look like this??










i adopted three along with the plants and other fishies.

I also have these









there was some quarling at the beggining between thier own kind (the first photo) Lots of spinning chanses and such... but they havent bothered the fish at all. 
I had a much bigger one with goldfish years ago that used to love goldie slime.. lol but i wasnt aware at the time that you needed to feed these guys. Duh. you know.. the whole.. 'they'll eat the algae thing'

I was confused at which i had..but otherwise, from either of them, no problems.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Galaxy Rasbora is the incorrect name as they were reclassified and renamed Celestial Pearl Danio. Just for future reference. I would take the fish back right away if you can and replace them with some Ots's as they are about the best algae eater you can grab. You will need to suppliment their diet with the occational algae wafer and carnivore pellet from tome to time


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine look like this:








They are very attractive, school and do a great job cleaning the tank!

Here's one of the many articles on them which essentially all say the same thing: http://www.centralpets.com/animals/fish/freshwater_fish/fwf4475.html

I would love to hear from those who have had them as adults. According to the articles, they live to a max of 9 years!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

The label on the tank said "Galaxy Danio" which threw me for a loop, and as I mentioned earlier, they were so small, I couldn't identify them. 



KnaveTO said:


> Galaxy Rasbora is the incorrect name as they were reclassified and renamed Celestial Pearl Danio. Just for future reference. I would take the fish back right away if you can and replace them with some Ots's as they are about the best algae eater you can grab. You will need to suppliment their diet with the occational algae wafer and carnivore pellet from tome to time


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like you got the golden SAE (satanic algae eater)

I say remove and return asap


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Why the heck is BA's selling these as community fish???!!! Also, why didn't the person who was bagging the fish for us, warn us as we were purchasing tetra at the same time?

Which would you recommend -- Oto or Cory?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Oto or cory?
It depends on what you want them for. Otos are excellent as algae eaters. They won't really scrape the glass, but they'll take care of algea growing on the leaves of your plants. Besides, you can easily clean the tanks glass with an algae-scraper or magnet.
On the other hand, corys won't eat algae. They'll feed on leftover food that fall to the bottom and maybe on decaying leaves.
Both feel better if they're in groups of at least 6 or more, and their diet has to be periodically supplied with algae or spirulina waffers.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Golden SAE stop eating algae once they get bigger.

Cory and otos should be treated as normal fish, not scrap eaters.

Otos will eat algae, but also like veggies in their diet. They like the occasional omnivore meal.

Cories like any sinking omnivore pellets and leftover food.

Other great algae eaters include:
- bristlnose pleco (easily available in albino version), though they grow to about 4-5 inches.
- most types of common snails (trumpet snails, pond bladder snails, etc.), although some are harmful as they damage plant leaves, and most reproduce faster than bunnies.
- amano shrimp (a.k.a. yamato shrimp, algae-eating shrimp)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Rehomed*

I phoned BAs (Scarb.) earlier today and asked to speak to the manager regarding mislabeling these fish as "community". I spoke to "Homer", expressed my concern, he insisted they were community fish -- I reiterated what I'd read about Golden SAEs - 10" - aggressive when older - potential to kill other fish. There was a pregnant pause in the conversation till I asked if I could return/exchange them. Yes, within the week.

I have to say we haven't had much luck with BAs, first being overcharged for the tank, now purchasing the wrong fish b/c of labeling. I have to say I'm not impressed. This last incident was with head office. It's a real shame because their tanks are cleaner than the average lfs and they have more selection.

BTW, one of our friends wants to take satan's little fishes despite their foul reputation. He has a 150 gallon and has been warned!

Next we're off to North American Fish Breeders to have a look and if we do purchase fish, they'll either be corys or otos or tetras! Anyone care to share their experiences?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I phoned BAs (Scarb.) earlier today and asked to speak to the manager regarding mislabeling these fish as "community". I spoke to "Homer", expressed my concern, he insisted they were community fish -- I reiterated what I'd read about Golden SAEs - 10" - aggressive when older - potential to kill other fish. There was a pregnant pause in the conversation till I asked if I could return/exchange them. Yes, within the week.
> 
> I have to say we haven't had much luck with BAs, first being overcharged for the tank, now purchasing the wrong fish b/c of labeling. I have to say I'm not impressed. This last incident was with head office. It's a real shame because their tanks are cleaner than the average lfs and they have more selection.
> 
> ...


Also, why didn't the person who was bagging the fish for us, warn us as we were purchasing tetra at the same time?

>>Because BA's employees are pond scum. You should see how stupid they are. I've gone in with Wilson so many times and these imps come up and they're like 'hey man how do i...' its like you should know moron you work here don't you??

If you want to talk to someone who WONT sell you trash you don't need go talk to Harold at Menagerie. Tell him you want help making a very reasonable maintainable tank, and what should you feed it etc. You'll end up happier.

As was mentioned there are no scrap eaters. everything will have to be fed. usually adding a cleaning crew will add to your overall waste as they need to be fed also. the best thing you can do in my experience is use a good mag float and syphon and keep the tank clean yourself. I wouldn't keep cleaners as anything but a novelty or for stuff I CANT clean like leaves (amanoshrimp) and very porous rock (nerites)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Big Box Fish Store*

Despite our bad experiences with the "big box fish store", I really hope others can learn from our mistakes. No more "Oooo, it's such a pretty fish!"

And I really think I should know better! I worked in the veterinary industry for 6 years and saw so many people making the same mistake by not researching dog breeds and getting the wrong breed for their lifestyle and activity/maintenance levels.

Shame on me. 



Pablo said:


> Also, why didn't the person who was bagging the fish for us, warn us as we were purchasing tetra at the same time?
> 
> >>Because BA's employees are pond scum. You should see how stupid they are. I've gone in with Wilson so many times and these imps come up and they're like 'hey man how do i...' its like you should know moron you work here don't you??
> 
> ...


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

what is a very lazy meaty dog? i just want a house dog, and not a big one, but not too tiny


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

IMHO, the perfect dog for us is the Pug! We adopted both of ours as adults and they've both been amazing! Not *too* much exercise (1 walk per day), love everyone including children who maul them and excellent bed warmers. Get along fantastic with other pets. We got Winston when he was 5 (he's 10 now) and Cookie when she was 2.5 (she's almost 5). 

Forget puppies, they're cute but a pain in the a** ;D Rescues rule! (pugalug.com)

Oh yeah, and they're not yappy!


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

what about a more thicker dog, pug is kinda small and not very strong looking lol. i guess i want like a super powerful dog but medium to small size.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Latest "Galaxy" update:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1538

Are we talking Golden SAE's or CAE's here? The CAE (Chinese Algae Eater) are a PITA and ridiculously commonly available seeing as they are aggressive and NOT great algae eaters. True SAE's are a lot less aggressive, but do a good job of eating algae.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope she's got the evil chinese ones.

Tabatha if they start poking their heads out of the tank trying to establish trade relations with you just say no. That toothpase might seem like a bargain but its toxic- and you don't know what they're making it out of in there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFLAO! I don't buy my toothpaste at the dollar store, the smell of moth balls turns me off, but thanks for that!

From what I've read, Golden Algae Eaters are albino Chinese Algae Eaters.
http://www.centralpets.com/animals/fish/freshwater_fish/fwf4475.html


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Kind of side-topic: I ALWAYS WANTED A PUG.

But it is impractical because my family is always busy and mom is not keen on dogs. Plus it's quite expensive and lots of responsibility taking care of any pet (unless they are electronic or dead).

Maybe when I move out lol. But probably not in the near future.

I would say the most important tip is to "NOT IMPULSE BUY". Applies to almost any purchase. Just do your research. A few minutes spent reading can save you many hours of hassle.

If a company labels something as "great ____", it doesn't mean it entirely true.


----------

